# Modifying a big factory lathe steady rest to work on my lathe



## GoceKU (Jul 18, 2017)

I've already made this steady rest to work on my lathe couple of mounts ago and posted on PM forum, but wanted to post this may help someone here, it seams lots of lathes are being sold without the accessories and steady rest seams to be hardest to find, what i've done is found a much bigger steady rest of a bigger lathe, surprisingly with the same lathe way grove but was about 80mm taller, so disassembled it and cut the bottom 75 mm with an angle grinder, not having a mill had to take it to a near by machine shop, they index it from the split flange, then milled it flat and square, and cut a new groove that locates it to lathe bed, also relieved it to clear the carriage, painted, reassembled and put it to work, hope this helps someone and you like the pictures.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 18, 2017)

Raise the headstock and tailstock to match the steady rest?  

 That almost look like the SR that I mated to my 20" Lodge & Shipley lathe I had.  My SR was to a Monarch lathe I was told.  Nice job you did there on modifying your SR! 

B.T.Y.  I know you didn't raise the headstock to match the SR.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 21, 2017)

Raising the headstock, tool post, tailstock is too much work, i think this is the best way to adapt steady rest to a new lathe.


----------

